# After a dental with extractions...



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

We feed Taste of the Wild in our home and we are new here with a only 3 day old adoption of a sweet little senior Maltese.

She had to go to the vet today for all her post adoption needs and had to have teeth pulled :bysmilie: 
I am wondering what to do for her diet come tomorrow, if I should get her some canned food, make her something, yogurt ?, campbells chicken noodle soup?,
Curious what others may have done for their babies after a dental with extractions?
TIA!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (harmonicker @ Dec 7 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859470


> We feed Taste of the Wild in our home and we are new here with a only 3 day old adoption of a sweet little senior Maltese.
> 
> She had to go to the vet today for all her post adoption needs and had to have teeth pulled :bysmilie:
> I am wondering what to do for her diet come tomorrow, if I should get her some canned food, make her something, yogurt ?, campbells chicken noodle soup?,
> ...


The vet should give you all this information as part of your post surgical check out. If not, be sure to ask - and that is what you should do.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Congratulations and I hope Sunny is feeling better by now. 
Eileen is right. You should get all the info from the Vet. Just a suggestion: try a few teaspoons of sodium free chicken broth over her dry food to mush it up and make it easier for Sunny to eat. I think campbells chicken would go right through her!! Then again, your Vet might tell you not to feed dry food at all for a few days. Not sure. I wish you the best of luck.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Organic baby food is great for this situation. I had a senior rescue a while ago and she had terrible teeth. She loved baby food.


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh you guys..the vet office, which is also our Cairn's vet ironically,and who we had to go through due to fostering (which I think we are just going to keep her after all of this) is not the most generous on information and the girls at the desk are SO SNOTTY  You would think that since I *am* a client, I would have gotten better service..nope...
They told me last night to not let her eat until today, but they did not say what  Her mouth was SO bloody when I picked her up. I was horrified and they told me it was normal :wacko1: 

We will be looking for a new vet at this point; after a phone call today to that office that also went bad, we are 
NOT happy. The vets are nice, not ideal, but this has done it for me with the staff. I have had issues with the girls at the desk for the past year and now this is just the last time I am going to deal with them.
:smpullhair: 
We ended up giving her scrambled egg and she was fine with that.
The baby food is a good idea too.
Thanks...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually they can drool blood and be quite yucky after extractions and that is normal. You can also expect to see blood in the water bowl and on her food.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I feed wet, and dry. The wet is perfect, for a day, or two, after teeth removal. After that, mine have all done fine.

I wouldn't suddenly switch the diet, as you may end up with a doggie with, not only a sore mouth, but an upset stomach, with diarrea.

I've not had many blood issues, but it is normal.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww, poor thing. I think if your vet's office is not helpful and giving you good information, it's time to find a new one. I hope she feels better soon and am so glad you've decided to keep her!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Scrambled eggs is also a great idea. Easy on the tummy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler recently had 8 teeth extracted and since he was on a chicken dog food I ended up pureeing some chicken that I had steamed in water in a little food processor with either cooked potato or carrots. It was easy on his mouth which was sore from the extractions. He had diarrhea from the anesthesia and stress, so the potato helped firm his stool. Then you can ease back into other food. He did not want kibble type food at all with his mouth aching.Good luck and thanks for taking care of you new "foster." :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

A couple of years ago, our late Oscar had most of his upper teeth pulled out. We normally feed dry kibbles so I crushed up his food to smaller bits, soften with some warm water. I also gave him some cooked rice and chicken for the first couple of days for fear he might not have gotten enough food. He was pretty much back to normal after a few days.

I hope you find a better vet (worth his/her weight in gold) and that your baby is back to normal soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor baby ,give lots of TLC .. plus minced chicken, and some boiled rice... :grouphug:


----------



## harmonicker (Dec 6, 2009)

oohh forgot about boiled rice....thanks..jodublin

thank you snowbody and cleo for the tips and support.


----------

